# Nationalize a US car



## vitto210 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello Citlali,

Thank you so much for taking the time.My friend did go thru all the hoops regarding the Immigration and getting his citizenship is the last step.He owns a home and a business also.He is confused because he is getting conflicting info regarding what he needs to do with his car.It is a Jeep made in USA and a older model.What he is told is that as soon as his Citizenship paper is issued he will need to deal with his car and nationalize it.It is the drive all the way from Zihuatenejo to the border and back that presents the challenge due to his health not to mention the time frame.I really want to help/assist him and see if there is a legal way to nationalize his car.
If by chance any other suggestions are there,please let me know
Respectfully,
Victor


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I do not get the logic: why wait until he is a citizen? 
IF he is driving legally now get a friend with him and take care of it now before it gets more complicated not simpler. It is illegal for a citizen to drive a foreign plated car, no great offense but your car can be confiscated, it is called a chocolate.
If he is driving illegally the more time he does it and the more chances he has to get his car confiscated.
Whatever problems your friend has now going to the border, he will have the same later and worst as he will have to get that permit. The Guadalajara bureaucrats got from very few requests to a whole bunch and are becoming very picky about issuing the permit, it may be different in Guerrero as they are less foreigners but it can be a pain getting that permit.

In Chapala where many people were and are in your friend´s situation the local lawyer INTERCASA told everyone go to the border and sell the car or nationalize it. By the way he does not want to get involved in nationalizing cars from Chapala so that should give you an idea. He is passing on the money as they are too many problems..He gave a good advice to everyone
DO NOT TRY TO NATIONALIZE THE CAR FROM YOUR LOCATION.
Many people took his advice went to the border and came back, many other tried to save themselves a trip and lost money , some went to jail for fraud so that was more money to get out, some got stopped, it is a huge mess right now, the Federal Police is having a field day enforcing the law, it is not the right time to try to outsmart the system .

Getting to the border is a pain but not the end of the world. Maybe someone in Zihuatanejo wants to go to the border to do some shopping and could go with him. it would cut the expense and make the trip more pleasant.


----------

